# Skeleton Rocking in a Chair



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks to the incredibly easy to follow instructions provided by Scary Terry's site, I have completed the mechanical work on my bucky rocking in a chair. The only things left for me to do is to drape some black cloth over the chair to hide the mechanical elements and to add a police hat and shirt to him to hide the speaker in his chest cavity.

I used a Cowlacious Scary Terry Audio Servo driver for the sound and jaw motion, utlizing a small switch that activates the snoring sound each time the crank arm goes around twice. The sound would play every time around, but the sound clip is slightly longer in duration than it takes to rotate the crank arm around once.

I shot a quick video with my digital camera. Have a look. It's in the windows WMV format.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man that rocks! (Groan...) Seriously, that thing is awesome...Something you'd see at Disneyland!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Zombie that's just to darn cool ! Great work on that as well.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was pretty cool! I think I was expecting the skeleton to do some comedy like last time, but it was still very good.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent Z!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's good the snore doesn't sync with every rock of the chair..would appear unnatural.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw the video and then thought of my post. Dr M totally stole my pun. Oh well I don't care. THAT SKELETON ROCKS!! Okay it was funnier when it was said the first time. 

How did you rig the switch for the second interval? I love it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

For the sake of using someones "pun" again... that does ROCK!!! HA! 

Great job! WOW


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That Rocks!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

slimy said:


> How did you rig the switch for the second interval? I love it.


On Scary Terry's page, there's a link to how he did it, so I more or less just copied it. I mounted mine a little diffrerently, but it's the same principle. My switch is mounted directly below where the motor's shaft is, so as the linkage rotates past a certain point, the switch is contacted. Since the sound of the snoring is longer than one full revolution, the skeleton doesn't snore every time it rocks... it'll snore every other time.

As for the joking skeletons, they still have a home _inside_ the shed this year (remember my skeleton comedy club idea?). This skeleton is a new addition to the family and is the security guard for the "comedy club."


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Man, that's awesome!! It makes me want to build a garage haunt now... lol


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Great job Zombie-F!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Great job Zombie. You have me thinking I need to reconsider the motor placement on my rocking chair.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice okay THAT ROCKS!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys. Put a little more work into it today to make setup/tear down of this a little easier.

Anyone know where I can get a police costume on the cheap? I'm just going to shred the pants/shirt and dirty it all up anyway, so expensive is out of the question.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I would look at the local Goodwill (type) store OR an Army Navy surplus. Old uniforms can look somewhat like a police uniform if properly done.

You could also check with a local security company - see if they have any old uniform shirts they're dumping and you can get some pants at the local thrift store.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

AWESOME isnt even the word for that..I LOVE IT!!!!!
I do security for a living and that would be a joke on someone.


----------

